# Epson C88 vs C120 or ?



## mardiv (May 12, 2008)

Teresa just got me all excited and now we are looking for an Epson. Couldn't find an Epson C88 near us but plenty of the 120. And it seems like the 120 sublimation ink is cheaper.

Any suggestions for printers? pros/ cons?

Love to hear your suggestions (and places to buy)
Thanks in advance!


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Glad to hear I got you excited
I am not sure about the 120, they don't have c88 anywhere near you at all?


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

A good place to find a cheap one would be craigslist.org. I had a C88 and my transfer paper kept jamming up on it, I ended up playing baseball with it, My wife was the pitcher and i was the one with the bat HOMERUN!! i own a epson 1400 and a epson CX7450 pretty good printers.


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

Newegg has an open box C88 for $46+shipping.


----------



## mardiv (May 12, 2008)

ambitious said:


> A good place to find a cheap one would be craigslist.org. I had a C88 and my transfer paper kept jamming up on it, I ended up playing baseball with it, My wife was the pitcher and i was the one with the bat HOMERUN!! i own a epson 1400 and a epson CX7450 pretty good printers.



Will the CX7450 work for sublimation. Do they have inks for it? I couldn't find it on Conde. If that will work, they are all over the place here (we just went to Target, Best Buy, and Office Max! And they were only $39.99. Anyone know? Thanks!


----------



## mardiv (May 12, 2008)

if the C88 is replaced by the 120 how hard will it be to get the supplies and parts if we need them?

Thank you!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a c88+ and a c120. That doesn't help either of us because I haven't plugged in the C120 yet..... but.... what I hear all over the forum is: the c120 prints faster and better pics then the c88+, so I am excited to get it set up. I picked up the c120 on epson.com for $36.


----------



## mardiv (May 12, 2008)

Girlzndollz said:


> I have a c88+ and a c120. That doesn't help either of us because I haven't plugged in the C120 yet..... but.... what I hear all over the forum is: the c120 prints faster and better pics then the c88+, so I am excited to get it set up. I picked up the c120 on epson.com for $36.


That is so crazy! We just went to a distributor of Sawgrass this morning. And he was trying to sell us a EPSON C88+ he told us NOT to get the C120 because the print driver runs slowly for dye sublimation printing.... 

So now I am so confused. Is it true? He said it is slower and more expensive (inks since there is one more). oh, the run around.... sigh.


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

mardiv said:


> That is so crazy! We just went to a distributor of Sawgrass this morning. And he was trying to sell us a EPSON C88+ he told us NOT to get the C120 because the print driver runs slowly for dye sublimation printing....
> 
> So now I am so confused. Is it true? He said it is slower and more expensive (inks since there is one more). oh, the run around.... sigh.


When I bought my C88 with dye sub, the 120 was just launching and they made it seem like there was going to be no sublimation for it because Epson went through all kinds of troubles so people wouldn't mod their printers and what not, but apparently that didn't last long! Sawgrass is the maker of the inks though, so I would put some stock in what they have to say, but maybe get a different tech there just to be sure.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Mardiv, you wouldn't want to repair a c88+ anyways the parts would cost more than the printer, from what I understand with the c 120 a cis system would be the way to go because the 120 has 2 black ink carts.

I talked to the guys at coastal about that at the show I think thats what I got from them, maybe someone else thats subbing with the 120 will chime in here.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

mardiv said:


> That is so crazy! We just went to a distributor of Sawgrass this morning. And he was trying to sell us a EPSON C88+ he told us NOT to get the C120 because the print driver runs slowly for dye sublimation printing....
> 
> So now I am so confused. Is it true? He said it is slower and more expensive (inks since there is one more). oh, the run around.... sigh.


 
Well, maybe not the run around. I don't use dye sub, and since I don't use that process, was unaware that there could be an incompatability issue there. I'd listen to Joe - and anyone else doing dye sub with the c120. On the other hand, if they only have the c88's in stock, they could be trying to sell you what they have.

Here is a thread for you on the c120 and Sawgrass inks from someone running the system:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t45160.html#post267698

I think maybe you can chime in on this thread above and ask the person posting "how they like the system". They make very positive comments on the c120/sawgrass combo in the thread already. Good luck to you. Hope it all works out.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

mardiv said:


> Will the CX7450 work for sublimation. Do they have inks for it? I couldn't find it on Conde. If that will work, they are all over the place here (we just went to Target, Best Buy, and Office Max! And they were only $39.99. Anyone know? Thanks!


Sorry mardiv i don't do sublimation so i don't know if it will work for that. Works good for regular inkjet transfers though.


----------

